# Which stores are offering Boxing day vs. Boxing Week sales



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just wondering what stores are offering Boxing day sales only versus the Boxing Week sales?

I just started checking right now and going off my memory from previous Boxing Days. I'll list what I remember.

Boxing Week - Canadian Tire
Boxing Day - Le Baron, IIRC no tax in store
Boxing Day - Al Flarthys, IIRC 10% off firearms&ammo/etc, good deals on freeze dried foods.
Boxing Day - Best Buy
Boxing Day - Silent Sports

Don't remember any other places but if you could help out it would help. Obviously listing Boxing Day stores first as it's only one day on that then the Boxing Week so others can save as well. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy craziness today batman. Man people seem to not want to pack patience on a day like today. Kind of lost the whole boxing day buying feel with so many tempers flaring out there.

Was out to Can.T to get some ammo, frying pan, and cleaning supplies with a mate and ended up at the Hwy 7 & Bayview Can.T. Parking lot was bonkers. Two guys backing the cars out (not back to back but one car opposite) with one going left and the other going right and ended up backing up into each other. Some lady was screaming in the parking lot because her kid was too small for drivers to normally see them when they're backing up while someone was backing up. Man I got in the store and got the hell out quick.

Tip: Mention you got a question about a product to customer service up front and by pass the lines and pay at the returns area.  Works most of the time.

I think I'll stick to Boxing Week over Boxing Day as many shops only offer one day sales and you have to go through the parking headache and almost push fights with people over items in the stores.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Boxing Week - Sears
Boxing Week - Big Als


----------

